# Official SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is one giveaway you don't want to miss!*

*SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ*



















:yay:​
For more information, discussion and questions about this astounding new SubEQ available from SVSound see this thread!

We do not want to make this too complicated or difficult for members to qualify, so qualifications are going to be rather simple.


*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*June 15, 2009 to September 15, 2009 (Midnight CST)*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by August 31, 2009 in order to qualify. 
A random drawing will be held after September 15, 2009 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period. (_*Minimum 25 word count! Post padders will be disqualified without notice!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have 100 posts as of June 15, 2009, only need 10 new posts during the qualification period!* *<<<*
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

Equalization | Calibration
DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Service and Support
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Last but not least... let us know that you have qualified and would like to be entered by posting your entry in the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway Qualification Thread.

_Shipping will be taken care of for CONUS addresses, otherwise the winner will be responsible for shipping.
_
*NOTE:* Qualifying members must be registered by August 31, 2009 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

You may ask post comments and ask questions about the giveaway below.

Best of luck... :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You know what... we need to celebrate this giveaway! :yes:

Let's do this... let's giveaway $500 cash to anyone who qualifies by the end of July (July 31, 2009 Midnight CST)! 

What can I say... we are :coocoo: ... :spend: :spend: :spend:

So... if you want to win $500 cash... just qualify for this giveaway before the end of July and we will have a random drawing at the beginning of August to see who wins the cash!

arty:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, are you kidding me! This is awesome. This site never ceases to amaze me.:yay:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I Agree, ^^ Way to go Sonnie and Staff:T

And then on top of it all Sonnie you add this:



> You know what... we need to celebrate this giveaway!
> 
> Let's do this... let's giveaway $500 cash to anyone who qualifies by the end of July (July 30, 2009 Midnight CST)!
> 
> ...


Just amazing


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Announcing the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway!*

:yikes: :yay2::yes: 
The forum ease of use, helpful (and knowledgeable!) moderators and members, and great giveaways to boot! :jump:


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is great. Haven't been on for awhile so what a better time to get back in the mix.


----------



## lglura (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome, it will be perfect for my Sonosubs.:clap:


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

This is awesome! I already have the Neptune unit and would love to get my hands on this to see how they compare . I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Incredible give-away! I didn't realize they did this here at the Shack. I've only been here a few times (mostly to download REW and get info on it - incredible piece of software I might add!!!). Anyway, I need to be more involved, good excuse to do so.


----------



## zilbenz (Jul 10, 2008)

Super, great reasons to be here even more.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree. Whoever wins this is going to be stoked. Not only is it worth a lot of money, but most of us bassheads could really use it .


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> **Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*
> 
> Subwoofer Equalization | Calibration



I cannot find this forum; clicking that hyperlink in Firefox returns


> Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have updated that... it is supposed to be *Equalization | Calibration* and the link is as follows:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/equalization-calibration/

This is however, only a category of forums. :T


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, to get one of these EQ's woud be awesome....:daydream:
I wonder how much it could help out (if I get it...) when my new system it finished...


----------



## blekenbleu (Jan 4, 2007)

sub_junkie said:


> I wonder how much it could help out (if I get it...) when my new system it finished...


I am wondering how differently (better) a BFD would work if a SubEQ was first used to disable 
MultEQ for bass, then removed..


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

$500 would definatly help me with my move to Chicago.

Very generous indeed.


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

Holly Mackerel! How did I miss this thread. This might just be one of the greatest websites in my favorites! You guys are better than Santa Clause.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

So, do you just post in this thread to qualify for it? Haha I'm confused


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I hope there is nothing confusing about the following, which is posted above in the first post:



Last but not least... let us know that you have qualified and would like to be entered by posting your entry in the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway Qualification Thread.

:T


----------



## forsberg21 (Jul 29, 2009)

New member here, but not new to HT. I have an SVS PC12-NSD and I love this thing. The EQ would be an awesome tool to further dial in this bad boy.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... we do have $500 to giveaway... RIGHT NOW!

So... *hddummy*... come on down! :yay:

Congratulations to Matt... he wins the $500 and is still in the running for the EQ!


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations Matt! Christmas in August :yay2:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you SO MUCH to all the members, moderators and administrators who make this THE BEST home theater enthusiast forum on the WWW. I'd love to say this money is going to buy me a new receiver or something, but we are expecting a new baby, so it will probably buy diapers and formula.

I think I might be able to squirrel some $$$ away for a new toy of some variety though...a new sound card for my computer maybe!!!:dontknow:

Good luck to everyone on the big giveaway in September.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Count me in........ 

Matt


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats Matt!!!!! On both the $500 giveaway and on the upcoming little one!!!:bigsmile: Those little ones cost a LOT! Never realized it until I had one - mine is turning three on the 15th of this month (pic of him in my photo link on a camera). He's still very expensive, but boy are they a lot of fun! He's already becoming an electronic nerd like his dad :nerd:

Ray


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Matt! No appologies needed for where the money is going. I can't think of a better use for it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The suspense is killing me..:dumbcrazy:...and the winner is?


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Man!!! I had completely forgotten about this! Who is the winner?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What... you guys did not see the announcement? :dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> What... you guys did not see the announcement? :dontknow:


What! your keeping the AS-EQ for yourself:whistling:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> What! your keeping the AS-EQ for yourself:whistling:


:bigsmile: Who could blame him


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh nooooooooo.... I would never do that! :hide:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And the Winner is...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Can I at least get a drum roll?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

:fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2:

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

*ccdoggy WINS!!!*

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

:fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2::fireworks1::fireworks2:

:yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2::yay::yay2:​


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*WOO-HOO!*


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I demand a re-count!

Congrats ccdoggy :jump:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There were no hanging chads... sorry.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome for CCDOGGY !!!:yay2:

Have a lot of fun with it!!!

Ray


----------

